# Is there an SBC with 2GB RAM and working HDMI that supports FreeBSD?



## Jason_25 (Dec 20, 2017)

I have looked around on the FreeBSD wiki on the ARM section and all I see is 1GB boards that look to be well supported.  Are there are boards with the combination of 2GB RAM and HDMI working within FreeBSD?


----------



## acheron (Dec 21, 2017)

The imx6 are well supported (wandboard quad, cubox-i 4x4).


----------



## Jason_25 (Dec 24, 2017)

Thanks for that.  The existing (mx6?) wandboards are a little too large for my application.  I would like to make a FreeBSD pocket device.  The upcoming "Wand Pi 8M Pro" looks like the Raspberry Pi but has 2GB RAM so that looks like a good choice if it will be supported.  For now, I can use a Raspberry Pi.


----------



## ronaldlees (Dec 25, 2017)

The Odroid XU4 would be a pretty decent candidate, IMO - if it could boot with FreeBSD.  There's a port being worked on for NetBSD, but I think it's booting only to a primitive stage at this point.  That's too bad, cuz the XU4 is a Pi form factor, 2GHz and 2Gb, 8 core SBC.  I ran FreeBSD on it in a QEMU session, LOL.  Pretty slow.  So, I ended up with the most de-bloated Linux I could build (Gentoo) - and for the time being I take solace in the fact that my WiFi goes through a FreeBSD proxy Pi box.


----------

